# The memorial plague in the church foyer



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2016)

Yesterday we were busy with our church market day, but because I need a new knee very soon I was excused from my usual duties and was swanning around in the foyer chatting to people. I was asked a question about a brass plaque tucked away in a dark corner. It was in honour of a young man who was killed in action over Holland in March 1945. He was flying with a RAF squadron of Pathfinders, or so the plaque read. I was unable to offer any further information because the plaque and the family were well before my time at the church, indeed, the plaque itself had been moved from another building years before my time at this church.

The man who asked the question was very interested in the pathfinders and we chatted for quite a long time. I resolved to find out more about the unfortunate pilot and thanks to Google and the Australian War Museum I found out that last year, his story was featured during the Last Post Parade on 16 March 2015 - a little over 75 years after his death.

I feel bad that our congregation has forgotten him and his sacrifice and I intend to educate them as soon as I have the opportunity. 

I thought some members might like to watch the video of the ceremony which can be accessed here: https://www.awm.gov.au/video/PAFU2015/116.01.mp4

It is a simple and short ceremony and is very typical of the way Australians observe these kind of memorials.

This forever-young man's story is as follows. May he rest in peace.



> Story delivered 16 March 2015
> 
> Today we pay tribute to Flying Officer Lindsay Page Bacon, who was killed in the service of the Royal Air Force in 1945.
> 
> ...



Two of my uncles are also listed among the 40,000 Australians killed in WW II. One of them was also flying with the RAF. His plane was hit by lightning over Nigeria. The other was in Malaya with the AIF and was killed resisting the Japanese sweep down into Singapore. 

The next time I visit Canberra I will find Flying Officer Lindsay Page on the wall and honour him as I do Dad's brothers by placing a poppy next to his name.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 23, 2016)

What a beautiful heart-warming story and thank you for sharing it. We have historical markers everywhere around here. Most people pass them every day without a thought but I've read a great many of them. Many conflicts of the American revolution happened here. I mean imagine on this very ground was a battlefield...miles under the driveway and pharmacy is hallowed ground.


----------



## Carla (Oct 23, 2016)

Interesting story. I believe veterans should always be remembered for their sacrifice. You do a good thing by keeping this young man's story alive. It may have happened years back, but there would be a lot of people not there today if he had bailed an allowed a crash mid-town. In our next town over, they have made these large memorial flags with a veterans picture and which war they served in. They may be from different generations but they were young and offered the ultimate  sacrifice for their country. These flags are displayed on the many lampposts in the town.


----------

